# the office and the simpsons



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

who here watches the simpsons and the office :?: those are the best shows in the world :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

well i watch the simpsons once in a wile :mrgreen: when i have time, if its on when i have time that is .lol :lol:


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

isnt it hilariouse :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

homer is so funny,, " mmm burgers" hahah i love when he says that


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

and remember "mmmm forbiden donut haaaaaa" :lol:


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not really a fan of the Simpsons, really. I'm more of a Family Guy, Aqua Teen or Futurama girl. I watch a lot of cartoons. 

But I love the Office (with the exception of the section of season four when the writers strike was going on).


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

I watch the simpsons because my boyfriend is in love with it.

I love family guy much more .. because Stewie is the man!  He's awesome.


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> I'm not really a fan of the Simpsons, really. I'm more of a Family Guy, Aqua Teen or Futurama girl. I watch a lot of cartoons.
> 
> But I love the Office (with the exception of the section of season four when the writers strike was going on).


those shows rock. some of the best on tv. but sinpsons an the office are my 2 favorits. with family guy 3ed and futurama fourth :lol:


----------



## Luck (Sep 4, 2008)

robot chicken is better than all those shows


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Robot Chicken is okay. I feel like I have to have watched Star Wars more as a kid every time I watch it though :lol: 
I prefer other Adult Swim shows though. And now that they are doing old school Fridays, it's like I'm in heaven. The Brak Show and Space Ghost! It's fantastic. 
I also really like Frisky Dingo, Venture Bros. and metalocalypse. Squidbillies is hilarious as well, but it took a while for me to get into. 

I really love cartoons. I feel like such a dork. My husband and I will watch cartoons together at night.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I will comment on most the shows mentioned. I watch the simpsons some, but i think family guy is way funnier. too many simpsons jokes are just "eh". some episodes are barely funny. Family guy always cracks me up. As far as robot chicken, though they have pretty funny stuff, too much of the skits are just way too stupid. Same with aqua teen henger force. It can get too dumb, or just not really funny. Futarama i think is a bit funnier then the simpsons, unless it is the few funniest simpsons seasons. Oh, and i don't watch the office. I will also say that i like south park. I still think Family guy is the best. I love when in the star wars family guy episode (blue harvest...(i don't get the name)) at the end Peter makes fun of robot chicken and chris is like "You're a jerk!" and runs off. Anyone seen that? lolz. But ya stewie rules.


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> Robot Chicken is okay. I feel like I have to have watched Star Wars more as a kid every time I watch it though :lol:
> I prefer other Adult Swim shows though. And now that they are doing old school Fridays, it's like I'm in heaven. The Brak Show and Space Ghost! It's fantastic.
> I also really like Frisky Dingo, Venture Bros. and metalocalypse. Squidbillies is hilarious as well, but it took a while for me to get into.
> 
> I really love cartoons. I feel like such a dork. My husband and I will watch cartoons together at night.


 youer right adult swim is awsome. i watch it almost every day before i go to bed.


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

iamdbf said:


> I will comment on most the shows mentioned. I watch the simpsons some, but i think family guy is way funnier. too many simpsons jokes are just "eh". some episodes are barely funny. Family guy always cracks me up. As far as robot chicken, though they have pretty funny stuff, too much of the skits are just way too stupid. Same with aqua teen henger force. It can get too dumb, or just not really funny. Futarama i think is a bit funnier then the simpsons, unless it is the few funniest simpsons seasons. Oh, and i don't watch the office. I will also say that i like south park. I still think Family guy is the best. I love when in the star wars family guy episode (blue harvest...(i don't get the name)) at the end Peter makes fun of robot chicken and chris is like "You're a jerk!" and runs off. Anyone seen that? lolz. But ya stewie rules.


youer missing out the office is so funny. there funnyest line is "THATS WHAT SHE SAID" :lol:


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

justin j said:


> iamdbf said:
> 
> 
> > I will comment on most the shows mentioned. I watch the simpsons some, but i think family guy is way funnier. too many simpsons jokes are just "eh". some episodes are barely funny. Family guy always cracks me up. As far as robot chicken, though they have pretty funny stuff, too much of the skits are just way too stupid. Same with aqua teen henger force. It can get too dumb, or just not really funny. Futarama i think is a bit funnier then the simpsons, unless it is the few funniest simpsons seasons. Oh, and i don't watch the office. I will also say that i like south park. I still think Family guy is the best. I love when in the star wars family guy episode (blue harvest...(i don't get the name)) at the end Peter makes fun of robot chicken and chris is like "You're a jerk!" and runs off. Anyone seen that? lolz. But ya stewie rules.
> ...


Everyone that I was in high school with used that line way too many times lol... So now it's annoying for me when somebody around me says it 100x. At first it was hilarious but everyone killed the joke


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

you can go to http://www.nbc.com/The_Office/ and watch full episodes. :mrgreen:


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

lilhoglet said:


> justin j said:
> 
> 
> > iamdbf said:
> ...


well thats not the only funny thing they say. you should just check out the show it is really funny


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

My boyfriend loves the show and tried to get me into watching it and it just wasn't working for me. I can watch Family Guy a 1000 times (same episodes and everything) but it is really hard to get me to watch other comedic shows. Except Friends... I grew up watching that show


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

ok that show is soooooooooooooooooooooo funny it makes me laugh every time i watch it :lol: . i can watch the same episodes a million times its so funny


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll try watching the office cuz many of u guys who like that also like family guy, but basically what everyone else said; thats what she said existed before the office. the makers of that show did not make that up. teens use that all the time. For me, it is partially killed, but if someone makes a really good one in my grade(8)/friend group, it is appreciated. i have made some of the best ones i or other ppl i kno have heard. I will NOT say them here. Some mod will probably get pissy.  :shock:


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

you need to watch it it is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo funny



 this are some funny pranks from the office.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Haha, I am like in love with Family Guy! And Robot Chicken owns! But since school started, I can't stay up that late because I have to wake up at 5am =[ But oh well, I can still watch it on the weekends and stuff, if I remember. I also like MythBusters, even though that's not a cartoon :lol: And Dane Cook (the comedian) is my favorite comedian EVER!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

I love simpsons family guy and futurama but i LOVE King of the Hill i just love it!


----------



## justin j (Sep 7, 2008)

yea those are cool


----------

